# Layering advice and question



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Been boarding in my gore-tex shell jacket and pants wearing undies and a simple cotton t shirt and jumper (light or heavy depending on conditions) tho im finding after a full day boarding its damp with sweat and usually wet around the hood and hand cuffs due to the elements.

The light jumper is good for boarding but cold when on lifts and opposite for the heavy jumper but as mentioned both are crap by the end of the day and end up heavy and inefficient.

I bought 2XU elite compression tights to wear under my shell pants mainly to manage recovery on the drive home from day trips (3-4hrs) and figure its a little added extra warmth and leg management while boarding.
Thinking about buying some thermals to wear over and very cold days.. worth it?

But i mainly need advice on upper body layering..
T shirt and jumpers just dont feel like they are cutting it.

Im contemplating buying the 2XU thermal compression top as my base layer, a thermal top purely for very cold days same as thermal bottoms if i buy them, and a good softshell tech fleece jumper.
Figure between those items i will have cold and warm days covered.

Advice - am i on the right track?
Question - how do you all layer for warm/cold days?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Merino is king. 

Normal day is just Merino thermal top + snowboard jacket and pants.
Moderate cold day is Merino thermal + Merino jersey + snowboard jacket and pants.
Super cold day is Merino thermal + Primaloft jacket + snowboard jacket, thermal leggings and pants.
Spring is usually a Merino T-shirt and Merino Hoodie.

Can you guess which country I'm from without looking :happy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

No cotton, I even think synthetic base layers stay wet. I too only wear merino wool pieces. Top and bottom.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Whats a few quality brands ?


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

For merino wool that is hah


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Stay away from cotton, unless you are snowboarding on warm bluebird days. Then, it does't matter. Cotton tends to hold in the moisture in its place. Just get a set of thermals like @Phedder mentioned, and a fleece or w/e lightweight down (packable jacket) and you should be fine.

I'm not sure you want that compression thermal. I know I wouldn't. They can be too restrictive, I have a couple similar to that brand, Under Armor, that I used to wear for other sports and I don't want that feeling while snowboarding. But that is just my preference. 

Lastly, when you say jumper, is that what you call a sweatshirt?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fiddsy said:


> Whats a few quality brands ?


I like Icebreaker and Mons Royale. Slightly more expensive, but they're great quality and last forever. I have some SmartWool socks that are great as well, so I'm sure their baselayers would be decent.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Was eying out the icebreaker long sleeve mid weight top and the 3/4 legs n i suppose all i need then is a soft shell fleece hoodie or something for under gore tex jacket


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

We have a saying in the alpine, "cotton kills." Learn it, know it.

Good synthetics don't stay wet. I'm a big fan of Patagonia's Capilene 1 baselayer, its nice and light and loose.

I should have a sticky somewhere cuz I repost this a couple times a year, but theres way too many posts to try and search.

Merino is win as fuck.

The cococona stuff they are using at Homeschool is great as well (highly breathable/wicking).

I use GTX shells only and layer as needed underneath:

Merino socks only! 

trim ur toenails cuz you have a hella tight performance boot fit!

Pants:

baselayer*: 
Homeschool cocona shant
insulation:
rei fleece sweatpant when its cold (a couple days a year)

Jacket:

baselayer*:
patagonia capilene 1 (their lightest). any high end shit is good here, merino or silk or high end synth (not target brand imo, i wear some of that for work but not alpine)
2nd baselayer:
merino sweater
3rd insulation:
patagonia nanopuff or homeschool cocona puffy (down is a fine option at this level)

*I learned awhile back from Nivek and others that compression gear is not what you want. UA brand looks like "do you even lift bro" in the lodge which is fucken rad but really not correct.

If you wanna play with the ppl who know you wear a super light, loose, thin baselayer. That loose feature traps a layer of warm air next to your skin. A tight or compression baselayer is gonna be way colder, working opposite. Think of ski racers. Those bitches are cold. Fast, but cold bitches.

Final clutch piece of gear: merino wool buff, versatility off the chain.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Couple other quick points:

I got wrist gaiters in my current jacket, and on warm days they are a little warm, but on cold days they funnel your body heat into your glove. Mittens + wrist gaiter built in jacket (i'm talkin the inner sleeve that extends around your hand) = toasty digits.









Flylow gloves/mitts are all you need. If you need more for your hands inner wrist gaiter + loose light "liner" glove inside mitts.

You can get Hestras if you are going to the Himalayas.

*fleece is warm but doesn't breathe great in my experience. I do have a fleece vest I will sometimes wear with the #1 baselayer on spring days.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Another vote for merino wool. I don't think that brand matter all that much. I have a Smartwool, Icebreaker and Montbell. The Smartwool and Icebreaker I bought are both medium weight, and the Montbell a lightweight. Even though the Montbell was the thinnest (and cheapest), but it is still holding up even though I ended up wearing it 80%-90% of the time this season (I run hot, so I only wore the other in very cold days).

That said, I think that synthetic wicks better than wool. It's just that wool stays warmer when wet. They also stink up less. But synthetic dries so much quicker after you wash them. For the same thickness, I find wool is warmer, so I wear synthetic more often during spring time.

My Forcefield armour acts as my permanent mid-layer. Not much flexibility there, but it's the price of protection. Then I have an insulated and non-insulated shell as my outer layer (which I will sometime leave behind during spring).


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Cheers all for your awesome replies, much appreciated!

Looks like Marino wool base layer it is!
Currently running with the Volcom L Gore-tex jacket and pants with the zip tech which i absolutely love tho its a serious pain in the ass when going to the toilet!
They do a tech fleece hoodie with the zip tech so may look at that as well, having the zip tech hoodie gives me another option for those warmer/sunny days.
Between icebreaker base layer, fleece hoodie and my shell im probably sorted..
Maybe an additional shirt for those super cold days


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

merino...

get merino that is 100% or a blend that is 80-90%....this also helps keep the stanky away

ultra light or lightweight base layer ....loose

then if needed get a mid/heavier weight merino for mid...I pick up 100% merino sweaters in the thrift shops for like $5-10

then if its that cold...use a micro puff....but around here it never gets that cold

then a merino buff (but if raining...do not wear it...cause it will wick the rain right in and soak you.

and a merino skull beanie for under the helmet...keeps warm and wicks my sweaaaty head.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Airblaster's hoodless ninja suit is near perfection for me. Praying they make it in merino - that would make it 10/10. 

The Buff merino balaclava has been a staple all winter long. Even better than just a tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

Gore-tex and merino wool - probably the two greatest developments in the history of outerwear! 

I typically wear a merino base layer with a polar fleece pullover and gore-tex shell. It's warm and is moisture wicking. If things get too hot, off comes the fleece (or the shell if it's spring).

Columbia thermal tights (with the silver reflective lining), and Falke SK2 wool ski socks keeps the bottom half happy.

Avoid cotton...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

All good advice. I look around and try to get base layers when they are on sale. They are so expensive! And you need more than a couple if you are riding a few days in a row or on a trip because IMO they are one time wear.

I just love that you use the word jumper  We don't use that word in Canada, well we did in the 80s when we wore full piece rompers. Those we called jumpers. I am guessing by jumper you mean hoodie or sweater. Its just a funny word when you aren't used to it


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> And you need more than a couple if you are riding a few days in a row or on a trip because IMO they are one time wear.


That's the beauty of merino, they're multi day wear. Synthetics stink up fast, merino as long as I let it dry out if it gets sweaty is good for 3 days minimum before needing a wash. I've got 1 T-shirt and 2 long sleeve merino bases, ride every day during winter and wash once a week. I still have friends, so can't smell too bad :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Phedder said:


> That's the beauty of merino, they're multi day wear. Synthetics stink up fast, merino as long as I let it dry out if it gets sweaty is good for 3 days minimum before needing a wash. I've got 1 T-shirt and 2 long sleeve merino bases, ride every day during winter and wash once a week. I still have friends, so can't smell too bad :grin:


Oh wow I had no idea. Fabulous! I will def have to buy some then.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> IMO they are one time wear.





Phedder said:


> That's the beauty of merino, they're multi day wear.


While I understand @snowangel99's concern, @Phedder is 100% right. Not only is he right, but washing clothes too often is one of the best ways to drastically reduce their life span. If you are washing your wool every day you are not significantly improving your hygiene and you are destroying your expensive clothes! 

I will usually wash underwear and sock liners after each wear (I have very thin merino liners and very thin ski socks), sometimes a couple wears, but long underwear bottoms and tops get at least three wears before washing. I have a bunch of merino t-shirts and they also get at least three wearings before the wash, often more. This also makes traveling much easier to pack for long trips.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Kenai said:


> While I understand @snowangel99's concern, @Phedder is 100% right. Not only is he right, but washing clothes too often is one of the best ways to drastically reduce their life span. If you are washing your wool every day you are not significantly improving your hygiene and you are destroying your expensive clothes!
> 
> I will usually wash underwear and sock liners after each wear (I have very thin merino liners and very thin ski socks), sometimes a couple wears, but long underwear bottoms and tops get at least three wears before washing. I have a bunch of merino t-shirts and they also get at least three wearings before the wash, often more. This also makes traveling much easier to pack for long trips.


Good info. Thanks! Plus yes way easier for packing. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> Good info. Thanks! Plus yes way easier for packing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Just for specifics, on my six-day (of riding) trip to Europe I took the following merino wool:

Two bottoms
Three long-sleeve tops (inc. a couple different weights)
Three pairs outer socks
Four pairs liner socks (all I have)
Four briefs (all I have)
Two mid-weight wool tops
Merino buff

I think that is it for insulation.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> I just love that you use the word jumper  We don't use that word in Canada, well we did in the 80s when we wore full piece rompers. Those we called jumpers. I am guessing by jumper you mean hoodie or sweater. Its just a funny word when you aren't used to it


Fart Bag...


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Prunes said:


> Gore-tex and merino wool - probably the two greatest developments in the history of outerwear!
> 
> I typically wear a merino base layer with a polar fleece pullover and gore-tex shell. It's warm and is moisture wicking. If things get too hot, off comes the fleece (or the shell if it's spring).
> 
> ...


Same here, was glad to see someone mentioned fleece, was questioning my layering haha. I find the fleece a little warmer than the merino.



snowangel99 said:


> I just love that you use the word jumper  We don't use that word in Canada, well we did in the 80s when we wore full piece rompers. Those we called jumpers. I am guessing by jumper you mean hoodie or sweater. Its just a funny word when you aren't used to it


Yes, I had a great time in the USA asking people for jumpers. :nerd:


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Merino socks only!
> 
> trim ur toenails cuz you have a hella tight performance boot fit!


Trim your toenails? No way, I leave 'em long. That way my wife and kids know when I'm walking about the house when my long-ass toenails click-click-click on the hardwood floors.

:grin:

On a serious note, merino wool (Smartwool and Icebreaker) rules. On slightly warmer days I have a couple Under Armor Cold Gear tops.

No jumpers in my closet.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I second the merino fanboys, I'm one as well since recently. Used synthetic base layers before and they get very smelly very quickly. I'm wearing a merino piece now the 5th day and it still doesn't smell at all. Very cool! This will change the way I pack things for trips


----------

